# Arcadia Pro Vivarium Canopy t5



## JordanD (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello, well I'm thinking about getting a canopy and this looks
Like the best one I can find (or if anyone can suggest a better one) just wondering if it would be Ok on top of a Exo Terra 100Gal Flexarium and which would Be best Size wise to fit on and not fall over just sit on top
30cm / 60cm / 90cm My flexarium Is approx 77cm x W
And 43cm x D which way would be best to fit and what
Lamp do You get included with this product? Thank You

( http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/arcadia-pro-vivarium-canopy-t5-24w-60cm.html )


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I would get the largest. You would have some at one end left over but any small and it will topple over as it would not fit.

The hood comes with the 12% D3+ lamp and for a panther chameleon this is what you need. Because it will be outside and the mesh on flexariums is thick it will provide the levels of uv needed.


----------



## JordanD (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok  thank You very much for the quick reply :no1: would it just be placed in the middle or front/back? if in middle would there be room for the Basking Bulb cause it looks pretty chunky, thank You.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I would place it at the front with the basking bulb at the back in one corner.


----------



## JordanD (Mar 17, 2012)

:2thumb: Ok thank You, I will be getting the biggest one asap


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The Arcadia T5 canopy is solid metal so does not suffer with the overheating associated with some brands,

It has a very special high grade but dimpled relector that is designed to force light through a mesh.

They come plug and play no add on extras.

Every T5 unit comes complete with a D3+ high output T5 lamp. These lamps are the most scientifically advanced lamps in the world and will last for one whole year!

I would get the 90cm fitting and seat it securely onto of the viv. Personly I prefer to fit them at the front but that is your call!

They lock onto exo-Terra vivs.

I'm happy to answer questions if required.

John


----------

